# Clementines to rats???



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

I know rats aren't supposed to eat citrus but I have my boy rats the white strings from a cutie (clementine) are they going to be okay?
Thanks


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

The white part and peel, as far as I know, is the dangerous part. You shouldn't give them any part of any citrus fruit though.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They won't die from a bit of pith bit you shouldn't feed them any more. The delimoene which is the bit that's bad for male rats (but good for female rats) is mainly found in that and the oil in the skin. However it's something that builds up to create problems and low levels aren't a massive problem. For instance there are actualy low levels of delimoene in most brightly coloured fruit and veg such as carrots but the benefits of those out weight the issues. i wouldn't feed a boy citrusas it's high levels but i wouldn't panic if they got hold of one in there lives


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

NO citrus! No clementine, lemon, oranges, lime, grapefruit, nothing!


----------

